# 2006 X Trail Cabin heat



## Goldribbons (Feb 9, 2015)

I've read thru the older posts and others have had the same problem, but I'm not seeing a solution.
I have no heat at all while driving below 80 and while stopped. Miminal heat on highway. The only warmth I get while driving is from my heated seats!
Live in Toronto Ontario, it's -12 right now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

From what I know I think you have air in your system. Mine works fine. Even gets too hot. When is last time you had the coolant changed?


----------



## Goldribbons (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh jeez, I'm not sure. Ex spouse dealt with all of this mechanical stuff. I'll have to go thru the records to see. How often should it be done?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the coolant is low in the engine, air pockets can form, and this can lead to a loss of heat in the passenger cabin. 
Read the following link to understand it a bit more and possible probs with thermostat or heater core.

What's Wrong With My Car's Heater?

Based upon your answer I am guessing it hasn't been changed in a long time. Do you have antifreeze in your overflow container in the engine bay on passenger side? Sadly its not really the time of year to be doing stuff yourself. You could try and have a coolant flush done, but it sounds like you should bring it to a garage for a diagnosis. Especially if its been a long time your thermostat or heater core may have gunked up.


----------



## Goldribbons (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I'll take it to the mechanic. I was hoping it was something I could do myself, but I don't feel comfortable dealing with the fluids. I've changed the air cabin filter myself as well as replaced the windshield wiper motor (thank you youtube!)


----------



## SBMW (Feb 10, 2015)

Goldribbons said:


> I've read thru the older posts and others have had the same problem, but I'm not seeing a solution.
> I have no heat at all while driving below 80 and while stopped. Miminal heat on highway. The only warmth I get while driving is from my heated seats!
> Live in Toronto Ontario, it's -12 right now.


Have had my 2005 for 6 years, heat has never been excellent but with careful attention to the coolant strength (-45), coolant level (keep the overflow toped to the full level indicator) and a new thermostat this year it continues to provide some heat....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I never quite understand the complaints about the heater. Granted the engine has to have warmed up, and this usually requires driving a couple of blocks, but its always worked fine for me. Just idling it doesn't warm up the engine very quickly. Using the block heater also helps. And, I have also found that 0w-30 oil flows quicker and lets the engine get up to operating temp faster. I wonder if your heater core could use a flush SBMW. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## SBMW (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I have had both the rad and heater core flushed, and as you noted a block heater (and winter front) make a big difference. Have been advised by Nissan Dealer away from synthetic oils (as they reduce the heat in the motor). In the past anything below -15 made for a cold trip, now with coolant right at -45, topped up, winter front, and new thermostat I don't need my gloves for most of the trip down to about -35....below that it still is lukewarm 

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi SBMW, you drive in very cold conditions. Like it or not I think most car heaters are challenged at -35. Coldest we have had so far has been -28 C, but lots of nights so far this winter well into the -20s. Regarding your dealer advising against synthetic, do some research, but my take is that he wants your engine to wear faster. Synthetic will give you major benefits for cold morning startups, especially with -30 and colder temps. It will start easier which is also good for your battery and starter, and hence even alternator. The fact is it will flow smoother and get your car to normal operating temp faster. All reg oil will do is to increase temp through higher friction which is not desirable if you want to keep the car for a good while. Now apparently its good to use reg oil when the car is brand new to use that increased friction to polish things, but from what I have read its then best to switch to synthetic for the long haul. I used mobil 1 0w-30 this winter, and the engine loves it. Starts have been easy and it heats up faster when you drive a bit. Benefit is faster heat to transfer to coolant which means heater works better and faster in the morning. Also doesn't degrade as quickly so I'll run it for 7,000 to 8,000 kms until may, then I will switch back to 5w-30. But I will stay synthetic from now on. 
¨PS I also adjusted my coolant so that its a 60-40 mix for better cold weather protection
against freezing. I may drain some and add distilled water to bring it back to 50-50 come summer.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

My x-trail doesn't get heat in the cabin when stopped while driving it is fine, i think i have a vacuum leak which is causing my problem as when i put the clutch in the rpm drop to 100. it sucks and i dont want to look at it while it is so cold. so i'll wait it out.


----------

